# Ogeechee rice canals



## Fishwater05 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anyone know about catching reds or trout in the rice canals on the Chatham County side of the Ogeechee River? I have been fishing them for the past 2 years and catch plenty of stripers, catfish, and a few flounder. I have heard there are reds in the canals but have not had any luck with them. Any info or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Riplukelee (Nov 30, 2017)

Rice Canals? Where?


----------



## fishtail (Nov 30, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> Rice Canals? Where?



 "Chatham County side of the Ogeechee River"


----------



## fishtail (Nov 30, 2017)

You would expect them to be closer to the mouth of Rockfish Creek.


----------



## Riplukelee (Nov 30, 2017)

I got it. I would think they would be there ... there are spots way further up the little Ogeechee that hold them.


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 4, 2017)

I dont mess with the Chatham side but my fafter in laws dock is right by the Ford Mansion, to answer your question , yes , plenty of reds.


----------

